# A weak spot in my defenses



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have left a weak spot in my BOL for an intruder the down stairs bathroom window.
I bought a low cost wireless motion censor with a remote buzzer and mounted it over the window it goes 
off in my room if anybody gets near it. This will take away the eliminate of surprise for them
and give it to me. The censor kit $15 the price of staying alive,, Priceless


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

There is only one easy path to my front door at my BOL. The rest no one would want to use; and that helps keep them in my line of site for the whole 800 yards. Sometimes you just have to give people direction.



budgetprepp-n said:


> I have left a weak spot in my BOL for an intruder the down stairs bathroom window.
> I bought a low cost wireless motion censor with a remote buzzer and mounted it over the window it goes
> off in my room if anybody gets near it. This will take away the eliminate of surprise for them
> and give it to me. The censor kit $15 the price of staying alive,, Priceless


----------



## apocalypsepal (Nov 10, 2015)

What's your plan when someone actually comes? Are you a "shoot first" type of person? Or are you into debilitation.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Haven't seen the 800ft ones yet but E-bay has what is call the Driveway Patrol that is good for 400ft for 15 bucks. Putting one up for the driveway and the other one near the chicken coop. Be a good yote alarm. Roy


----------

